# Unterwasserpflanzen für den Miniteich



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Letztes Jahr hatten wir __ Hornblatt in unserem Miniteich (ca. 60 cm tief). Wir haben es im Herbst in den größeren Teich gegeben und dort überwintert. Kommt das heuer eigentlich wieder oder muss man es nachkaufen?

Welche anderen Unterwasserpflanzen, die Algen vorbeugen und Sauerstoff produzieren könnte man für einen Miniteich verwenden?

__ Froschbiss (Hydrocharis morsus-ranae)?
Wasserhahnenfuss (Ranunculus aquatilis)?

Fragen über Fragen... (ich bereite gerade meine Einkaufsliste vor). 

lg
me

(btw: @Werner: Lieferst  Du auch nach Österreich?)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Hi,

probier es doch mal mit potamogeton crispus oder lucens. Die sind beide sehr schön anzusehen und nehmen viel nährstoffe auf. Dazu verbreiten sie sich nicht so sehr, wie bspw. Elodea.

Grüße,
christian.


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo me,

mit __ Hornblatt meinst Du wohl __ Hornkraut (Certatophyllum demersum, C. submersum). Hornkraut bildet im Herbst Wintertriebe aus, die auf den Teichboden sinken und im Fj. wieder neue Pflanzen bilden, es ist bei uns vollkommen winterhart (auch die Winterknospen dürfen einfrieren - kann ich aus eigenen Versuchen bestätigen) und kommt somit jedes Jahr wieder. In einem genügend großen Bestand ist es ein sehr guter Konkurrent für Algen.

Im Prinzip eingnen sich alle Unterwasserpflanzen, aber auch kleinere Schwimmpflanzenarten für Deinen Miniteich. Du solltest nur darauf achten, rechtzeitig auszulichten. 

Der Froschiß als Schwimmpflanze ist in jedem Falle eine gute Wahl, dazu würden auch die nicht winterharten Büschelfarne (vor allem Salvinia auriculata und Salvinia molesta) passen. Einige Exemplare auf der Wasseroberfläche sehen zwischen Froschbiß sehr gut aus.

Soviel ich weiß liefert Werner auch nach Österreich.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

selbstverständlich liefere ich auch nach Österreich. Es gibt nur zwei Länder in die ich nicht liefern kann: Australien wegen seiner mehr als restriktiven Einfuhrbestimmungen, und Italien wegen den unglaublich langen Postlaufzeiten (ein Paket nach Südtirol war einmal 6 Wochen unterwegs - da hat keine Pflanze mehr gelebt). 

Dein __ Hornkraut dürfte im Moment als fingerlange Wintertriebe irgendwo im Schlamm liegen. Sobald es die Wassertemperaturen endlich steigen, fängt es wieder an zu wachsen. Also kein Problem mit dieser Pflanze.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Und was würdet Ihr mir jetzt am ehesten für einen Miniteich zwecks Algenbekämpfung / Sauerstoffproduktion empfehlen: 

__ Froschbiss (Hydrocharis morsus-ranae)? oder 
Wasserhahnenfuss (Ranunculus aquatilis) oder eher
Potamogeton lucens (glänzendes __ Laichkraut). 

Ich habe mir jetzt auch überlegt, in einer blau glasierten Pflanzschale einen zweiten Mini-Teich einzurichten - die Pflanzschale ist etwas bombiert, hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 45 cm und eine Tiefe von ca. 25 - 30 cm. Ich möchte in dieses Gefäß eine kleine Seerose setzen und sonst nur eine Unterwasserpflanze dazu. Welche Unterwasserpflanze würde sich dafür eignen?

@ Nymphaion: Ich schreib mir schon mal die Einkaufs-Liste zusammen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Hallo me,

also mir sind jetzt noch ein paar Pflanzen eingefallen, die für Dein Gefäß geeignet sind und auch zuverlässig unter Wasser bleiben: Nadelsimse (Eleocharis accicularis), Zwerglaichkraut (Potamogeton pusillus) und __ Strandling (Litorella uniflora). Potamogeton lucens dürfte zu wuchtig werden in dem Gefäß, und Ranunculus aquatilis ist zwar sehr gut gegen Pilze im Teich, aber allein hilft es nicht sooo gut gegen Algen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Was kann man denn gegen Gelsenlarven im Miniteich machen? Im größeren habe ich immer zwei winzige Goldfische drin, die im Winter in den großen Teich übersiedeln. 

Das blau-glasierte Pflanzgefäß wird dafür aber definitiv zu klein sein. Was kann ich da tun, um eine Gelsenzucht zu verhindern?

lg
me


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Apr. 2005)

Für alle die der österreichischen Sprache nicht mächtig sind: Gelsen = Schnaken = Stechmücken.

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind bepflanzte Gefäße für Gelsen absolut uninteressant. Es kommt höchst selten vor, dass ich dort einmal eine Larve finde, während die pflanzenleere Regentonne davon wimmelt.

Werner


----------

